# Dog Behavourist



## Rugby Toffee (Dec 1, 2010)

Can anyone reccomend a dog behaviourist in the Solihull / Birmingham areas

11mth old Staffy x Lab...continues to nip runs off then nips again...Not a bite , but a nip...He seems to think its a game.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

Training classes will probably help with adolescent mouthing as will lots and lots and lots of self control work.

Have a look for trainer near you: Local Dog Trainers - Association of Pet Dog Trainers UK

Also have a look at these resources as these may also help:
Nipping and mouthing and biting oh my! | Pet Central&#039;s Pawsitive Dawgs Blog!

TYD Month | Pet Central&#039;s Pawsitive Dawgs Blog!

and lots here on calming and self control:
Crazy Canines | Pet Central&#039;s Pawsitive Dawgs Blog!


----------

